# Rare Seiko Fieldmaster Contra On Ebay



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Anybody else have this on their eBay watching page ? :lookaround:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160446665861



> *Seiko Fieldmaster Contra Watch @ @ @ Ultra Rare @ @ @*
> 
> @ @ @ RAREST SEIKO ON ALL EBAY @ @ @












With map meter; compass, but no alarm module (normal for the export model) ....

.... and supplied with a non-original NATO strap, in place of the original plastic one.

The 3-day auction just ended a few minutes ago. Bidding had stalled at 171.00 Euros, yesterday. 

But after a furious *last 10 second* 'snipe-fest' it sold for a healthy 423.00 Euros (equivalent to Â£353.90) 

http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=160446665861

Mind you, that's still relatively cheap compared to the other example curently listed on eBay in the States ....

With a 'Buy-it-Now' price of *$875* !! :shocking:


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Just super...I would have dropped a couple of hundred on that without thinking about it...worth Â£353.90? I think so


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

In case you're wondering :dontgetit: ....

My interest in these is *purely academic*. :read:

Goes back 12 months or more, to May last year, when I posted a 'dumb newbie' type question:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I just happened to have a quick looksee on Yahoo Japan, this evening, and this thing(s) came up in a search on '7a28':
> 
> http://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/117787822
> 
> ...


In fact, once you know what they are (no-one replied to my question at the time) ....

It's dead easy to find out more about them. Loads of info already out there.









Just google Seiko + *Contra* or Seiko + *SAZ018* (the Seiko sales code). :smartass:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Just google Seiko + *Contra* or Seiko + *SAZ018* (the Seiko sales code). :smartass:


Here's one of the better 'Contra' articles: http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/2009/4/6/the-seiko-fieldmaster-the-contras-choice-for-battling-the-sa.html

And a couple of well-informed mostly factual posts from the old SCWF:

http://www.larrybiggs.net/scwf/index.php?mod=103&action=1&id=1243448071

http://www.larrybiggs.net/scwf/index.php?mod=103&action=0&id=1076851543

General concensus seems to be that the watch's 'Contra' connection is another watch-forum 'urban myth'.

A bit like the Seiko 7A38-701B 'RAF Vulcan' myth .... but even more spurious !


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I was wondering why they called it "Contra"!! Those things are huge! Would be pretty cumbersome to wear in the hot, humid jungle along all the field equipement they had to cart arround...

Oh, and BTW... I just love that damn bay... from 171 to 430 in 10 seconds... :bull*******: That's why I'll never win any auction...


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

I like this watch :notworthy:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Dusty said:


> I like this watch :notworthy:


What about the compass, do you like the compass?... :naughty:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd love one, very cool but purely to look at, doubt i'd wear one. Hands/bezel/dial look similar to the 'diver pilot' they brought out fairly recently.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Very cool watch BUT where in the heck am I going to wear it?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

watchking1 said:


> Very cool watch BUT where in the heck am I going to wear it?


Honduras, aparently... and on your upper leg, judging by the size of the thing


----------



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah, how does that thing fit on a wrist? Wonâ€™t one of the modules be half way round the side?


----------

